# Dell 2650 freebsd 7.2



## ggf (Jan 14, 2010)

freeBSD 7.2 release on a dell 2650 dual 2.8ghz
anyone have any luck with this server using raid before?
any pitfalls to look out for?
if so, does it run ok?


----------



## dennylin93 (Jan 15, 2010)

If you have access to a server, try booting it with a CD/DVD and examine the dmesg output. It'll show if the hardware is supported or not.


----------



## ggf (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi dennylin, thanks for the input. I was just trying to do a little research before I bought the unit. I'm sure BSD can run on this machine, I was just wondering if any other users had some input on performance.

Thanks!


----------



## gilinko (Jan 15, 2010)

I use freebsd(6.x, 7.x and 8.x) on four Dell PE2650 servers, and have to this day(3 years running now) not had a single problem with the hardware beside the standard failed drive that happens to all hardware. Just be sure to get a good quantity of drives as they never have and never will come cheap. All raid functions work without any problems.

Just remember: they are i386 machines.


----------



## ggf (Jan 15, 2010)

thank you so much. that is what i was looking for.
are you using smp with the dual proc?
is the performance good?


----------



## gilinko (Jan 15, 2010)

Yes, three out of four are smp(2x2.0GHz, 2x2.4GHz, 2x2.4GHz) and the performance is very good if they are fully loaded with ram. So make sure that you have as much as possible, as that can impact performance quite a bit. I have found that running the disk in 1+0 mode gives the best performance, but I have no figures to back that up.


----------



## ggf (Jan 15, 2010)

Nice! thanks for the info! im looking forward to this install.


----------

